# Where can I find this part????



## tacklebox0813 (Apr 14, 2009)

I have a Team Associated Nitro TC3+RTR and I'm looking for some aluminum parts for it. I'm having the most trouble looking for an aluminum rear suspension arm set. The original part number is Factory Team #2238. I couldn't upload a pic of it but you can find a picture of it at Team Associated's website. That one is Carbon. I need aluminum. Does anyone know a legit website where I can order one new?


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

*Being that the TC3 is no longer in production, the best place I have found for any parts is good ol E Bay.
That is where I get a vast majority of my parts, aluminum or other wise.
*


----------



## K.J.Price (May 17, 2007)

tacklebox0813 said:


> I have a Team Associated Nitro TC3+RTR and I'm looking for some aluminum parts for it. I'm having the most trouble looking for an aluminum rear suspension arm set. The original part number is Factory Team #2238. I couldn't upload a pic of it but you can find a picture of it at Team Associated's website. That one is Carbon. I need aluminum. Does anyone know a legit website where I can order one new?


Go to google type in Team gpm racing products and allso try Everything Rc.There will be a list of all the cars just look for the one that say's TC3 Nitro or somthin like that.I was there and they have front and rear alum arms along with most alum for the car.Hope this helps ya,

Keith


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Here is a link to all the parts for the NTC3 from Team Associated - http://67.199.85.166/main/maincategory.php?category=4016.ntc3x&brand=facto.

Megatech may have aluminum parts - http://www.megatech.com/results_hop_up2.php?hidden=&hopup=NTC3

GPM racing may have aluminum parts - http://www.gpmracing.us/?c=112
----------------------
The reason the arms on r/c cars are plastic or carbon is so that they will break when over-stressed. Unless you are going for "bling factor" - aluminum parts are always heavier and are more prone to being bent/tweaked which will affect performace. Addtionally, you have to use bushings for the hinge pins on metal a-arms which inevitably wear out. I would ALWAYs recommend running carbon fiber arms on a touring car.


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

DUH, my bad, didn't see that it was a nitro tc3.
Please disregard what I typed.


----------



## tacklebox0813 (Apr 14, 2009)

thank you, I will try those links. Let you know if I have any luck!


----------



## thirdplace (Nov 30, 2005)

You can try this one too.
http://www.hobbyetc.com/

I think this is the front
http://www.hobbyetc.com/cgi-bin/item.cgi?part_id=23840

and here are the rear
http://www.hobbyetc.com/cgi-bin/item.cgi?part_id=23841


----------

